# AMS coaches - how to take them apart?



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

I have just bought one of the AMS coaches - how does it come apart please? 

I want to do a repaint to the earlier color, and thus the requirement to take it apart. 

One apart I can then do some of the alterations the Kevin Strong has done. 

I removed the two sets of screws in the bottom, but the body did not part from the floor, is there anything else required please? 

Also one of the upper screws that hold the brass spigot fopr the bogies came loose when I was taking off the lower screws to remove the crossbar as the top. 

That spigot has now been glued in position, but the coach body now has quite a rock, so I will add some plates each side to reduce the side to side play, whilst keeping the lowering of the body.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Once you get all the screws out from the bottom, you get to enjoy the delightful task of prying the floor out from the groove in the car side. Insert a flat-head screwdriver about midway down the side between the side sill and the wall, twist to separate the two, and gently work the screwdriver down a bit to get below the flange to pry the floor up. Work your way down the sides. The flange is around 1/16" that extends into the side, so you don't need to pry out too far, but it's still far enough to be completely annoying. The corners will be especially annoying. I would advise doing this when small, impressionable children are out of earshot. 

Once you've got the floor off, I'd consider fastening the sill beams to the metal floor (or replacing the metal floor with wood or styrene to reduce the weight), then cutting the flange off. With the plastic sill beams attached to the floor, the screws holding the floor to the side will hold the sill beams in place, too. 

Later, 

K


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 


Thanks Kevin, I will attack it with the screwdrivers!.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 

I would really like to see a photo comparrison of the AMS coach and a Carter Bros coach. If you have a chance, this would be appreciated. 

Cheers,


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Rich, 


You wish is my command!! 

Here are three photos, the AMS coach is just over 25" long, the carter is just about 24". 

Note the vertical end view - the platform of the AMS coach is slightly longer that the roof, the carter has them the same. This can make the roof ends lock on curves the extra though small, should hopefully, stop that!


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 

Thank you so much. I do not understand what the last photo is though. I am considering a J&S coach but wanted the sizes to be compatible. 

Again my thanks,


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Rich Schiffman on 04/24/2008 9:04 AM
Peter, 
Thank you so much. I do not understand what the last photo is though. I am considering a J&S coach but wanted the sizes to be compatible. 
Again my thanks,




Hi Rich, 

I have sent you a PM, as they come the coupling are too high, I removed the D&RG addition above the bogies (the roller unit) and that lowered them a bit. The photo does not have the units shown as they are already off. 

You then have to fit some plates each side of the bogie for the top to rub on to stop them 'rocking & rolling'. Those fit into the gap between the cross beams.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 04/23/2008 3:44 PM
Once you get all the screws out from the bottom, you get to enjoy the delightful task of prying the floor out from the groove in the car side. Insert a flat-head screwdriver about midway down the side between the side sill and the wall, twist to separate the two, and gently work the screwdriver down a bit to get below the flange to pry the floor up. Work your way down the sides. The flange is around 1/16" that extends into the side, so you don't need to pry out too far, but it's still far enough to be completely annoying. The corners will be especially annoying. I would advise doing this when small, impressionable children are out of earshot. 
Once you've got the floor off, I'd consider fastening the sill beams to the metal floor (or replacing the metal floor with wood or styrene to reduce the weight), then cutting the flange off. With the plastic sill beams attached to the floor, the screws holding the floor to the side will hold the sill beams in place, too. Later, K




That's funny - the report in the new GR reads '...Luckily, the cars can be easily disassembled by removing screws from the bottom...' 

That's it. 

Who is right?  

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

TAc, 

That is easy. The one who actually took one apart.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Indeed, I didn't disassemble my car, but I relied on early reports on the web that it could be done without undue difficulty. And I didn't think a review was the place to go into the whole explanation - was I wrong in that decision?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Bass - Hey, don't get me wrong, by me it was a good review!  

look at it this way, at least it shows that I actually read it. 

Best graders 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

